# Best gaurdian OTHER then a dog?



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

Sorry for all the recent posts, but I am just FULL of questions!! 
So, by Jan. I should have a small herd of 3-5 goats. While not many, and although i'm getting them because I want to have a hobby, as most of you know goats as a substantial investment. I've invested almost $700 already in goats, supplies, fencing, etc. 

SO-that being said, I was thinking about perhaps getting a gaurdian? They'd be pretty safe, but my biggest and main concerns are stray dogs and coyotes. I lost EVERY single one of my chickens to a combination of the both. We rarely see coyotes, and they don't roam in packs as i've only seen them by themselves. BUT-i've heard rumors of DOG packs, although i've never seen them with my own eyes. All I know is when my downstair's neighbor's dog goes into heat, they lock her outside (awesome, yeah?) and suddenly it seems like my property is FLOODED with stray dogs looking to get lucky, and seeming to try and pick up "snacks" on the way out (my rabbits and poultry). 

I've asked them before (nicely) if they would ever consider spaying their dog (they want to "breed her and make money" although if she even IS a purebred, she's a very ugly looking boxer...) or locking her inside during her heat cycles...they said no. :roll: 

My neighbors dog is also a problem herself. She's killed chicks before (i've had her turn cages over when no one is looking and drag chicks out...), and she attacked my rabbit. My neighbors reaction? "Well..she's a dog, and dog's do what dogs do." :roll: The only thing that keeps her away now is if i'm near said animal, she keeps her distance (after a few bold attempts at my animals, she's gotten sprayed with a hose...which didn't work. Only after I yelled and came at her with the broom did she realize that she should stay away from me. xD)

Anyways, sorry for the long rant (I always get so angry thinking of all the show chickens i've lost due to the stupid dog...). I've noticed donkeys and llamas are very popular. I know LGDs are the MOST popular, but I have no money for one, nor do I have the time for training (my property is not fenced and I would be nervous letting the dog roam all day), and my mom says ABSOLUTELY no dogs, no matter if they live outside or not. 

So...what is the best? llama? donkey? Something completely different?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I personally love llamas for guardians. I've never tried a donkey. I did try a LGD and it didn't work out...long story. So I got rid of the dog and got two llamas (intact male and female) and they have been wonderful. They are great with the goats, eat the same food, and only need to be sheared and hooves trimmed 1x yearly (at least in our area). Mine are easy to handle, but pretty much keep to themselves...they aren't really affectionate toward people or anything...and they don't go chase or spit at anyone while i'm out there. 

I would recommend llamas for smaller predators such as a lone coyote or dog...but they can't stand up to a pack of dogs, bears, or cougars. I also would recommend a pair of llamas...male and female seem to work great together...and they are much more confident when there is a pair or more. :thumb:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I wonder how guineas would work out?


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, a guinea would warn the goats, but wouldn't actually protect them. Plus, I doubt a goat would be smart enough to go inside shelter. We have 2 mini mules that protect our herd. If anything new comes into the pasture (cat, a new goat) they will chase it away. (We have to work hard to get them to accept new goats, but they do after a few days.)


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Ali_1010 said:


> My neighbors dog is also a problem herself. She's killed chicks before (i've had her turn cages over when no one is looking and drag chicks out...), and she attacked my rabbit. My neighbors reaction? "Well..she's a dog, and dog's do what dogs do." :roll:


Have you thought about contacting animal control or the police? If she is destroying your personal property you can press charges. I believe in some states you can shoot dogs that are killing your livestock even.


----------

